# Barsch Spinn/Jig Rute (Abu Garcia Vendetta)



## TheNightWalker (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo, habe mir heute im laden ein paar Ruten angeschaut, 
suche eine Barschrute zum Jiggen
(von 5cm mit ~5g bis 10cm u 10g Gufis)
und ab und an mal Wobbler bis 10cm 

Welche mir besonders auffiel war die Abu Garcia Vendetta für den Preis find ich die Top, die Frage ist nur welche
dachte so an 2.10-2.40 (wobei 2.40 wohl besser für den Rhein sind) und WG entweder 5-15/5-20g oder 10-30g

Hat schon jeman erfahrungen mit den ruten?
Welche würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## carphunter1678 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch Spinn/Jig Rute (Abu Garcia Vendetta)*



TheNightWalker schrieb:


> Hallo, habe mir heute im laden ein paar Ruten angeschaut,
> suche eine Barschrute zum Jiggen
> (von 5cm mit ~5g bis 10cm u 10g Gufis)
> und ab und an mal Wobbler bis 10cm
> ...


 
sind 10g nicht ein bisschen zu leicht für den Rhein ??


----------



## TheNightWalker (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch Spinn/Jig Rute (Abu Garcia Vendetta)*

Habe vergessen zu erwähnen das ich größtenteils an Buhnen und Hafeneinfahrten fische,
sind 10g ausreichen gerade bei der Ködergröße, für größere ab 14-22g nehm ich dann ehr meine Zanderrute mit 15-40g die ist mit <10g nicht mehr so doll 
Direkt in der Strömung fische ich nie/selten.
Hab zwar noch eine Berkley Thunderbone mit 25-70g aber die benutzte ich äusserst selten da sie zu "Grob" ist.


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch Spinn/Jig Rute (Abu Garcia Vendetta)*

Alsi ich habe mir die Vendetta gerade letzte Woche gegönnt (2,4m, 10-30gr. WG ), habe sie zwar noch nicht gefischt, aber ich persönl. finde sie im ersten Eindruck sehr hart, sogar "zu hart" für "nur 30gr.", 40gr. wird die locker "abkönnen". Da ich aber ursprl. sowieso eine Rute bis 40gr. gesucht habe, ist es mir gerade recht, dass sie etwas härter ist als angegeben. Die Aktion ist für diese WG- Klasse "bretthart", ich habe mir auch die Spitze und die Rute an sich "dünner", oder "feiner" vorgestellt,  aber dennoch ist ihr Gewicht so leicht wie angegeben. Die Verarbeitung ist zwar nicht perfekt- aber für diese Preisklasse definitiv absolut okay, lediglich kleine Einzelheiten bei feinen Facetten der Lackierung ( die feinen silbernen "Ringe" um den schwarzen Blank ) sind nicht gelungen, die Teile, die aber halten MÜSSEN: Der Rollenhalter, die Steckverbindung, die Ringe, deren Einlagen und Befestigung sind alle- ausnahmslos in Bestzustand. 
Also für deine angegebenen Aufgaben wird die WG- Klasse 5- 20 Gr. definitiv ausreichend sein, wenn nicht sogar bis 15gr.- für meinen Geschmack fällt wie gesagt die Variante bis 30gr. sogar etwas zu kräftig aus.


----------



## TheNightWalker (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch Spinn/Jig Rute (Abu Garcia Vendetta)*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Alsi ich habe mir die Vendetta gerade letzte Woche gegönnt (2,4m, 10-30gr. WG ), habe sie zwar noch nicht gefischt, aber ich persönl. finde sie im ersten Eindruck sehr hart, sogar "zu hart" für "nur 30gr.", 40gr. wird die locker "abkönnen". Da ich aber ursprl. sowieso eine Rute bis 40gr. gesucht habe, ist es mir gerade recht, dass sie etwas härter ist als angegeben. Die Aktion ist für diese WG- Klasse "bretthart", ich habe mir auch die Spitze und die Rute an sich "dünner", oder "feiner" vorgestellt,  aber dennoch ist ihr Gewicht so leicht wie angegeben. Die Verarbeitung ist zwar nicht perfekt- aber für diese Preisklasse definitiv absolut okay, lediglich kleine Einzelheiten bei feinen Facetten der Lackierung ( die feinen silbernen "Ringe" um den schwarzen Blank ) sind nicht gelungen, die Teile, die aber halten MÜSSEN: Der Rollenhalter, die Steckverbindung, die Ringe, deren Einlagen und Befestigung sind alle- ausnahmslos in Bestzustand.
> Also für deine angegebenen Aufgaben wird die WG- Klasse 5- 20 Gr. definitiv ausreichend sein, wenn nicht sogar bis 15gr.- für meinen Geschmack fällt wie gesagt die Variante bis 30gr. sogar etwas zu kräftig aus.




Ja so ähnlich ist mein Eindruck gestern auch gewesen als ich die mal begrabbelt habe.
Also 2,40m sollte denke ich für den Rhein und die Buhnen (steinpackungen) schon sein, werd die woche nochmal zu meinem Tackledealer fahren und mir nochmal die 5-20 und die 10-30 genauer anschauen, weil für den Preis sind die für mich wirklich unschlagbar, vllt gibts auch noch die 2,70 und 15-40g zum gufieren auf zander..

Was für eine Rolle willst du auf der Vendetta fischen?


----------



## TheNightWalker (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch Spinn/Jig Rute (Abu Garcia Vendetta)*

sonst keiner erfahrung mit der Rutenserie?


----------



## angelpfeife (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch Spinn/Jig Rute (Abu Garcia Vendetta)*



TheNightWalker schrieb:


> sonst keiner erfahrung mit der Rutenserie?


Doch, hab die 2.10m/ 15gr Version und kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur Anschließen. Das Teil ist richtig hart, aber genau so mag ichs (nein, soll keine Ferkelei sein:q). Für 35€ glaub ich nicht dass du was besseres finden wirst. Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass die Verarbeitung nicht ganz so toll ist, dabei handel es sich nur um ein paar minimale Lackfehler - alle wichtigen Teile sind völlig in ordnung.
Über die genaue Performence kann ich nichts sagen, da sie Wetterbedingt schon 2 Monate ungefischt in meinem Keller steht|uhoh:


----------



## TheNightWalker (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch Spinn/Jig Rute (Abu Garcia Vendetta)*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Doch, hab die 2.10m/ 15gr Version und kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur Anschließen. Das Teil ist richtig hart, aber genau so mag ichs (nein, soll keine Ferkelei sein:q). Für 35€ glaub ich nicht dass du was besseres finden wirst. Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass die Verarbeitung nicht ganz so toll ist, dabei handel es sich nur um ein paar minimale Lackfehler - alle wichtigen Teile sind völlig in ordnung.
> Über die genaue Performence kann ich nichts sagen, da sie Wetterbedingt schon 2 Monate ungefischt in meinem Keller steht|uhoh:



welches köderspektrum fischst du damit?
welche rollen haltet ihr für geeignet (ein Zander sollte auch mal damit möglich sein)

was ich ein bisschen schade finde ist das die 15/20g versionen 3 teiler sind und das bei der länge, muss ich mich wohl dran gewöhnen 

ganz ehrlich lege ich weniger wert auf schönheitsfehler als auf die Funktion, was bringt mir ne Top aussehende rute wenn sie nicht das macht was ich will |supergri


----------



## angelpfeife (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch Spinn/Jig Rute (Abu Garcia Vendetta)*

Also wie gesagt, fischen tu ich mit ihr noch garnix. Gekauft hab sie aber für Wobbler wie den Squirrel 61, Fox Rage Slick Stick, Squad minnow 65 und ähnliche Wobbler. Dazu noch Spinner bis größe 3 und Gufis bis 7cm. Vom Gefühl her dürfte es eigentlich ganz gut hinhauen. 
Das die Rute dreiteilig ist hat mich bei einer länge von 2.10m auch erstmal sehr verwundert. Der Aktion schadets aber gefühlsmäßig nicht wirklich. Lediglich das Trasportieren mit fertiger Montage gestaltet sich als etwas schwieriger da sich auf dem Handteil kein Ring befindet.


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch Spinn/Jig Rute (Abu Garcia Vendetta)*

Als Rolle habe ich eigentlich die "Penn Fierce 2000" fischen wollen, optisch wäre es schonmal passend gewesen, nur im Gegensatz zur Rute war die Rolle die pure Enttäuschung, die Kurbel ist aus technischen Gründen so konstruiert, dass der ansonsten sogenannte "Rückschlag" ausgeschlossen ist, dass allerdings beim Drehen in die "falsche Richtung" sich die Kurbel direkt löst, ist eine ausgesprochen "unangenehme Nebenwirkung", wie ich finde. Hinzu kam noch, dass trotz nachjustieren der Schrauben der Schnurfangbügel komplett locker war bzw. nicht richtig einrastete. Okay, ich erwischte wohl eine "Montagsrolle", weil widerum andere berichten positiv über die Rolle. ich wünschte, ich könnte es ebenso, weil otpisch sind die Vendetta und die Fierce ein gutes Team. Ob sie sich auch in der Praxis beweisen können als Team, werde ich wohl nie herausfinden. Dafür freue ich mich umso mehr auf die "Black Arc 810", die hoffentlich zusammen mit meiner Vendetta viele Fische bezwingen wird.


----------



## stefannn87 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch Spinn/Jig Rute (Abu Garcia Vendetta)*

Die Vendetta ist einteilig richtig?
Fischt ihr die Vendetta mit ner Baitcaster? 

Wollte mir eventuell die Veritas in ca 2,10m WG 7,5-c 30g kaufen, bin aber noch nicht sicher. Dazu ne schoene Baitcaster fuer rund 100 Euro und ich denke ich hab spass in diesem Jahr.


----------



## TheNightWalker (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch Spinn/Jig Rute (Abu Garcia Vendetta)*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Als Rolle habe ich eigentlich die "Penn Fierce 2000" fischen wollen, optisch wäre es schonmal passend gewesen, nur im Gegensatz zur Rute war die Rolle die pure Enttäuschung, die Kurbel ist aus technischen Gründen so konstruiert, dass der ansonsten sogenannte "Rückschlag" ausgeschlossen ist, dass allerdings beim Drehen in die "falsche Richtung" sich die Kurbel direkt löst, ist eine ausgesprochen "unangenehme Nebenwirkung", wie ich finde. Hinzu kam noch, dass trotz nachjustieren der Schrauben der Schnurfangbügel komplett locker war bzw. nicht richtig einrastete. Okay, ich erwischte wohl eine "Montagsrolle", weil widerum andere berichten positiv über die Rolle. ich wünschte, ich könnte es ebenso, weil otpisch sind die Vendetta und die Fierce ein gutes Team. Ob sie sich auch in der Praxis beweisen können als Team, werde ich wohl nie herausfinden. Dafür freue ich mich umso mehr auf die "Black Arc 810", die hoffentlich zusammen mit meiner Vendetta viele Fische bezwingen wird.




Genau das sind auch meine Favoriten für die Vendetta, entweder Fierce(wegen der Optik), Black Arc(~60€) oder die Sargus(~50€).
Aber erstmal wird es bei mir wohl ne Spro Passion 720 die liegt noch neu hier rum. denke zum Barscheln/leichten Zandern ist die okay.
Bespult wird die noch mit einer 0.10 SpiderWire Red


----------



## DeHecht (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch Spinn/Jig Rute (Abu Garcia Vendetta)*

Ich hab die Vendetta 2,40m 5-20g.

Verarbeitung ist gut, keine Schönheitsfehler. Dass die Rute 3-teilig ist finde ich sehr praktisch, weil ich des öfteren nur mit einer Rute und Rucksack unterwegs bin.

Gekauft hab ich sie für kleine Gufis bis 8cm und 3,5g bzw 5g Jigs sowie kleine, leichte Wobbler, Spinner und Blinker. Leider kommt in disem Bereich nicht viel rüber und muss auch sagen dass die Rute einen Tick zu hart ausfällt. Das beste Gefühl hatte ich bei 16g und 22g Blinkern.

Als Rollen hab ich bisher verwendet:

1)Penn Fierce 2000 mit Stroft GTM 0,20
   Passt optisch perfekt zur Rute; läuft schön; leider keine
   E-Spule
2)Penn Sargus 3000 mit Climax BR8 0,15
   Passt optisch auch gut; läuft auch gut; hatte mit dieser
   Geflochtenen viele Perücken.... kann evtl auch an 
   Schnurverlegung liegen
3)Daiwa Exceler 2500 mit Select High Tech 0,24 Mono
  Optik naja...; läuft natürlich gut!

Werde noch diverse Geflochtene ausprobieren....

Allesinallem gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis!

Tom


----------



## TheNightWalker (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Barsch Spinn/Jig Rute (Abu Garcia Vendetta)*

so war gestern im Laden und es ist eine 6fuß(1.80m) mit 5-20g wg geworden, für ihr wurfgewicht sehr schnell und recht stramm
verträgt locker 20g Köder also 8cm Gufi mit 10g und für wobbler / leichtes twitchen gut geeignet.
(so wie ichs wollte) mit meine Passion 620RD pefekt ausbalanciert, warte nur dann gehts direkt mal zum Testen


----------



## lucas17 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Barsch Spinn/Jig Rute (Abu Garcia Vendetta)*

hi ich wollt mir eventuell die vendetta 5-15 gramm holen.Verträgt die auch  nen tiny fry oder is das dann doch zu leicht? Ich wollt mir die nämlich eig zum twitchen von squirrel und squad minnow 65 holen. Geht das twitchen dieser köder damit gut??? Wenn jemand erfahrungen hat wärs echt nett wenn er die teilen könnte.


----------



## hbader (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Barsch Spinn/Jig Rute (Abu Garcia Vendetta)*

Ich komme super mit der Rute aus


----------



## Raubfisch (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Barsch Spinn/Jig Rute (Abu Garcia Vendetta)*

Also ich habe 2 vendettas - ich finde die rute absolut top für den preis. Nur auf dem boot ist sie wegen dem langen griff hinter dem rollenhalter manchmal ein wenig unpraktisch. 

Sie ist schön hart und verträgt etwas mehr wg. als drauf steht. Ich habe die 2,7m in 15 - 40gr und 1,8m 5 - 25gr als baitcastversion zum vertikal angeln.

Eine tolle rute für den preis.


----------



## Marco2711 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Barsch Spinn/Jig Rute (Abu Garcia Vendetta)*

Ich habe mir ebenfalls 2 Vendettas gegönnt. Beides sind in meinem Fall Cast-Modelle, also für Baitcastingrollen ausgelegt. 

*2,40m (802) mit 10-30 Gramm Wurfgewicht
1,70m (562) mit 5-20 Gramm Wurfgewicht*

Bei der 2,40m Version fällt das Griffstück relativ lang aus. Ich nehme an das soll zur Ausbalancierung dienen, allerdings macht es die feine Köderführung zb beim Jiggen relativ schwierig weil man den Griff wegen der Länge nicht am Arm vorbei bekommt. Dort wo ich geangelt habe war ich allerdings auf eine lange Rute angewiesen. Wie die Kollegen schon erwähnt haben fallen die Ruten sehr straff aus, was mir persönlich sehr gut gefällt. Man hat direkten Kontakt mit dem Blank und spürt jedes Steinchen auf dem Grund. 

Die 1,70m Version habe ich noch nicht gefischt, aber sie liegt wirklich toll in der Hand und wabbelt überhaupt nicht. Durch die geringere Länge wackelt sogar noch weniger als bei der 2,40m Rute. Ich denke der Köderkontakt dürfte mit dieser Vendetta noch besser sein. Der Griff ist schön kurz und ich kann mir vorstellen dass man mit dieser Rute gern den ganzen Tag die Köder zupft. 

Ich bin kein Angelspezialist und ich kann als Student auch keinen Vergleich zu teuren Ruten ziehen, aber ich empfinde die Vendettas für den Preis als wirklich empfehlenswert. Vor allem die Cast-Versionen für Multirollen machen mir sehr viel Spaß. Das Budget hat zwar nur für eine Black Max 2 gereicht (die ich zwischen den Ruten je nach Bedarf tauschen muss  ), aber auch wenn mir hier der Vergleich zu höherwertigen Rollen fehlt würde ich die Teile nicht mehr hergeben wollen :k
Nur zu empfehlen!


----------

